# Winding Single Pahase Motor?Help



## haris_amin2003 (May 7, 2011)

How can i rewind the single phase motor ,?
any one can teach me the method with diagram ,

I will be very thankfull to u for this act of kindness


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

1 how big is the mortor
2 that is a lot of wire and u have to have a certen number of turns takes time by hand. 

For what app is it for if u don't mind saying

we


----------



## haris_amin2003 (May 7, 2011)

I have motor of water i want to repair it,and rewind it, the motor is half hospower


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

Did u ckeck the ohms on the winding to make sure it is the winding. Just curius

we


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

A 1/2 HP single phase motor really isn't worth the time and money to rewind. Cheaper and quicker normally to trash it and get a new one,


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

Water like. Submerged

If so don't open it trash it not worth it, the seals will be more of a hasel on some motors any ways.

we


----------



## haris_amin2003 (May 7, 2011)

yes,,,,but i m still the student of assocaite Electrical Engineering ,i m also Practice with a teacher in Workshop but now in a days the teacher are not here, and many people are brining motors for repairing so,i want that u teach me how can i rewind it,,


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sent u a pm hope it helps

we


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Go to a real motor shop and tell them you are a student and see if they will help you. I can tell you it is not worth rewinding a 1/2 HP motor unless it is a special motor that cannot be purchased.
You also need rewinding equipment which I am certain you do not have.

Hey gizmo21187. We don't use text spelling in here. It's you. Not (U).


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Go to a real motor shop and tell them you are a student and see if they will help you. I can tell you it is not worth rewinding a 1/2 HP motor unless it is a special motor that cannot be purchased.
> You also need rewinding equipment which I am certain you do not have.
> 
> Hey gizmo21187. We don't use text spelling in here. It's you. Not (U).


I'm on mi cheap fone, no spell check. And I'm lazy

And dido on the equipment 

we


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

This is an awesome thread. Just awesome.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> This is an awesome thread. Just awesome.


Thank you....:thumbup:


----------

